# highs



## libsmum (Jul 4, 2011)

hi, libby has just switches from lantus to levemir. her readings have been higher since. would the hot weather make her go high ? dont want to blame levemir!


----------



## Adrienne (Jul 5, 2011)

Levemir and Lantus are different.  Whilst they are both long acting they have different profiles.     Lantus generally lasts longer than levemir sometimes by a few hours.   Many people do end up spliting the levemir dose into two to deal with the way it only can last 14 to 18 hours (generally not as long as the 18).    Only a few split the Lantus as it can last between around 18 to 22 hours.  

You may well take some time to get the dose right now you have swapped and you may well need to eventually split the dose if you see a pattern of the highs.  

Have you asked your team what they think?

Hope that helps.


----------



## Hanmillmum (Jul 5, 2011)

Hi, can't answer re: the insulin as no experience with the long acting ones, (we were pretty much straight to the pump), but I can tell you the hot weather has made my little one run on the low side with a couple of hypos, not sure what other parents have found with the heat?


----------



## Adrienne (Jul 5, 2011)

Yep the heat can absolutely affect things, as can the extreme cold.   Pretty much everything can play a part.


----------



## Ruth Goode (Jul 11, 2011)

Yes I can blame the hot weather!! Carly been having a lot of highs and also hypos too... GRRRR!! the hot weather seem make her go higher but also go hypos quickly - according to Diabetes UK the insulin can act faster in the hot weather!!


----------



## Northerner (Jul 11, 2011)

Ruth Goode said:


> Yes I can blame the hot weather!! Carly been having a lot of highs and also hypos too... GRRRR!! the hot weather seem make her go higher but also go hypos quickly - according to Diabetes UK the insulin can act faster in the hot weather!!



When you're hot the capilliaries open up more so insulin can be absorbed more quickly into the bloodstream from the injection site.


----------



## Ruth Goode (Jul 12, 2011)

Interesting, thank you Northerner  Is there any tips how to keep the level down during the hot weather, I don't really want to prevent Carly from playing in the glorious weather


----------



## shiv (Jul 12, 2011)

Is she pumping? (I can't remember, sorry!)


----------



## Ruth Goode (Jul 16, 2011)

Carly is on injections - novorapid and levemir


----------

